# Red Cambo Male HM X Red Dragon Female HM



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

This is the largest spawn I have ever seen all the specks are fry!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Wow, there's so many of them. Congrats, Darth! How many do you think you have?


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

I stopped counting at 700


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Wow. Well, you will have a lot to grow out and choose from, and it will give you a great understanding of how the genes play out.


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

700? o.o

geeze.
Best of luck with the babies.


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks Bambi, I got the female from Linda Olson she was what everyone callas a red Dragon the strain was popular a few years back and then seemed to disappear the scale are actually red metallic instead of white so I am hoping for some VERY dark true reds, I do not consider the reds of nowadays with Cambodian in them True red.


----------



## Jennifer Vazquez (Jul 12, 2013)

700!!!!!! Wow, you are going to need a lot of jars, keep us updated!!


----------



## mentallybetta (Jun 20, 2013)

Wow! That is a lot of fry ... I'm curious how many you'll lose in the "food competition" - where they are going to be competing for the food you drop in there. It will definitely be survival of the fittest for the first week or so I would think.


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

When my fry are young I disperse food in the corners of the tank and then in the middle on both sides, not a lot but I try to spread it out.


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

Impressive amount of fry Darth! Good job and well done.


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks Y"all!!


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Here is a pic of the brothers spawn he was a red butterfly and she was a red Plakat, this is fine because the father to both of the boys was a red plakat.



This was also a big one


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

It will be interesting. I would think you would end up with light bodied reds using a cambodian, no?

IME, when I spawned a DS to a parti-DS I got random DS scales. I have a steel blue with random metallic scales. It is an interesting look for sure...I'll have to see if I can find a pic.


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

I expect very dark fish out of this spawn, unless the dragon female carries cambo. And that looks to be the case, she does however also sport some nice fin length which isn't bad because the male was lacking in the caudal.


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

It'll be neat to see the outcome!


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Here is the female, notice she has minimal Dragon scaling this was probably due to only one of her parents being dragon.


----------

